

Does Pinterest own the word "pin"? - hua
http://niftylettuce.com/posts/does-pinterest-own-the-word-pin/

======
donohoe
I think the larger question is whether people could confuse this service for
one by Pinterest - and I'd say the answer is Yes.

"pin" in itself isn't an issue but the logo and typography are visually
similar and could lead to confusion. You also directly use Pinterest as part
of this service.

I say this from the perspective of someone who has received formal cease-and-
desists from Facebook, Coke (<http://bit.ly/17Tulqr>) and a few others :)

------
saddino
"Ownership" of a word is not the issue here. The standard for trademark
infringement is based on a "confusingly similar" basis. Unfortunately there is
no hard and fast rule here: it's up to a judge to decide. That final points
made in the article are exactly how one would go about mounting a defense; but
again, you are at the mercy of the courts here and fighting this would cost.

(IMO the PinPigeon logo is indeed confusingly similar)

------
jerf
In my opinion, despite the protests, the logo has clear similarities to
Pinterest's, and my first impression would be that it's trying to glom off of
Pinterest's popularity.

I am aware they aren't identical, but that's not the relevant measure. The
question is, could they confuse an average person, and in my opinion, yes. It
is ultimately a question of what the judge would think, but I sure wouldn't
care to stand in front of a judge and make that argument.

~~~
SirensOfTitan
The only similarities between the two logos is that they both use script fonts
(widely used before Pinterest), and they both use the prefix "Pin".

Services like this one pop up all of the time. Little apps like this enhance
the use of a site like Pinterest.

------
nullandnull
I hope Pinterest sends a C&D to Intel...

[http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/pin-a-dynamic-
binar...](http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/pin-a-dynamic-binary-
instrumentation-tool)

------
driverdan
What confuses me is how Pinterest could get a trademark on the word "pin".
It's a far too common word that logically could be used to represent virtual
"pinning" of information.

~~~
vampirechicken
Tersely, the USPTO is broken, that's how.

